# Smoked Cinnamon Almonds



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello

I tried smoking some nuts today for the first time. I found this recipe for Smoke Cinnamon Almonds from Hey Grill Hey: 

https://heygrillhey.com/smoked-cinnamon-almonds/

They turned out really good. I smoked them on the Traeger with pecan pellets. They were on there for about 1.5 hours. I think that if I would have stirred them a few times during the cook, they would have be done a bit sooner.

Mixed up and in a foil pan before hitting the smoker:








Finished up (also did some party mix with them):


----------



## dcecil (Dec 23, 2018)

those look fantastic, Im sure they were tasty


----------



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2018)

dcecil said:


> those look fantastic, Im sure they were tasty



They were great. Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh yeah, those look tasty, mmmmmm!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 23, 2018)

Beautiful. Like! B


----------



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh yeah, those look tasty, mmmmmm!



Thank you!



bdskelly said:


> Beautiful. Like! B



Thank you!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2018)

Like that . Nice work


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 23, 2018)

Those look real good to me.  I've never had much luck with nuts, but I might just try these out.
POINT
Gary


----------



## illini40 (Dec 24, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Like that . Nice work



Thank you!



GaryHibbert said:


> Those look real good to me.  I've never had much luck with nuts, but I might just try these out.
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks Gary! These were really easy. I have never done any nuts either. Definitely give it a try.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2018)

Those almonds look really good to me also. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 24, 2018)

On my to-do list.

Like


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2018)

Your nuts look great! Big like!


----------



## illini40 (Dec 24, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Those almonds look really good to me also.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thanks Chris!



Winterrider said:


> On my to-do list.
> 
> Like



Do it. Easy smoke! Thanks.



disco said:


> Your nuts look great! Big like!



Thanks!


----------

